# CHP paramedic



## BayEMTmaybeP (Jul 10, 2017)

does anyone have information on how to apply for this? Is it a non sworn position? Or do you need to be an officer first?

Thanks


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 10, 2017)

@chrls


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2017)

Need to be a CHP Officer. They are sworn in and do carry. I think you have to have at least 2 years on the streets. VentMonkey tagged our local CHP flight medic so he will have the most accurate information. 

I do remember him saying that there is hardly ever movement as a flight medic so spots don’t open up all that often.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 10, 2017)

BayEMTmaybeP said:


> does anyone have information on how to apply for this? Is it a non sworn position? Or do you need to be an officer first?
> 
> Thanks


My info is the same as above. You have to go through the CHP Academy first, then you'll do about 2 years (minimum) on the street as a CHP Officer. Then you _might_ be able to apply for a flight Paramedic position. Those positions are very low turnover so while you might be qualified at 2 years, it may take you the length of your career with the CHP to get one of those spots. Oh, and they won't pay for you to become a Paramedic... you have to be one before you start the process. You likely won't have time to go through a Paramedic program once you're a CHP officer. 

The "best" part of this is that once you've managed to land a position, you'll be basically an observer on a helicopter that's considered a "rescue" helicopter and not an "air ambulance" so you might occasionally get to use your Paramedic skills and knowledge. Most of the time you'd be a CHP observer... a Law Enforcement role. 

Now if someone else has better info, I'd love to hear it because I want to know too! (Not that I want to be a CHP officer...)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2017)

We use our CHP helicopter fairly often so the medics get some call volume.


----------



## chrls (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi there, I have been summoned.

As @DesertMedic66 said, I'm the resident CHP officer/paramedic. I assume I have the job you're asking about. We have roughly 50 medics statewide within our department. All but 3-4 of those spots are assigned to our Air Operations program as flight officer/paramedics. Most people call this job an observer. The other medics work at the state capital and our academy, both in Sacramento. In case it isn't clear, we are all sworn officers. We carry firearms on duty, have arrest powers, write tickets, etc.

Most of what I've read in this thread is correct. My main correction is that yes, we will send you to medic school. If no medics or qualified candidates apply for a medic spot, and you're selected, the state will pay for you to attend medic school after initial flight officer training. Depending on medic school program schedule it might be your entire schedule or you may have to work regular shifts as well. You will have to be an EMT to apply to an air ops spot if you aren't a medic however.

Being in air ops is a career spot. Most people don't leave once they get in. Medic spots do open occasionally through retirements, promotions, and medics becoming pilots. They're rare but not unheard of.

As far as what we do, we do a whole range of law enforcement calls, search and rescue to include hoist operations, and medevacs. For law enforcement and S&R calls it depends on who's closest or who calls us for help.

For medevacs, depending on location, we're a decent way down the list on who to call and are classified as ALS air rescue where I work(Riverside county). A lot of my contacts come from being in the right place at the right time, a combo S&R/medevac, and from a good relationship with our ground ambulance providers and city/county fire departments. That being said, I am the sole provider on our helicopter. For some calls this is ok, for some it isn't and we defer to an air ambulance with their nurse and medic.

As a side note, I work part time on an ALS transporting ambulance in an attempt to maintain proficiency.

TL DR

If you want to apply to the CHP strictly to be a flight officer/paramedic, don't, there's no guarantee.

If you want a cool job with great pay(100k+ a year), benefits, and paid training with the potential to work as a medic on a helicopter, apply, we accept applications constantly at chp.ca.gov.

If anybody involved in this thread or reading afterwards has more questions message me or reply to this post. (Even you @Akulahawk  )

PS: we usually get @CALEMT involved in these somewhere so a little off topic but I'm summoning him too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2017)

chrls said:


> Hi there, I have been summoned.
> 
> As @DesertMedic66 said, I'm the resident CHP officer/paramedic. I assume I have the job you're asking about. We have roughly 50 medics statewide within our department. All but 3-4 of those spots are assigned to our Air Operations program as flight officer/paramedics. Most people call this job an observer. The other medics work at the state capital and our academy, both in Sacramento. In case it isn't clear, we are all sworn officers. We carry firearms on duty, have arrest powers, write tickets, etc.
> 
> ...


@CALEMT is currently mad at the CHP so he likely won’t be responding to this post....


----------



## chrls (Jul 11, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> @CALEMT is currently mad at the CHP so he likely won’t be responding to this post....



Either don't break the rules or know how to get out of a speeding ticket.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 11, 2017)

chrls said:


> Either don't break the rules or know how to get out of a speeding ticket.


My man. Love that answer lol.


----------

